# Wanted new shape Gtr



## ke57le (Dec 28, 2015)

Looking for a new shape Gtr with 800bhp+
No more that 40k miles
Colour not important 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There’s one on pistonheads or autotrader.


----------

